# frustration and a baby that wont nurse



## redtailgal (Dec 8, 2010)

...........


----------



## glenolam (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow - that's quite a story...I'm glad to hear she pulled through!

I'm not very experienced in the cow department (only had our first three herefords calf this year) but here are some things I thought of -
When you were tubing, I know you said you offered the nipple, but did she ever take it?  How is she getting her nutrients now - are you still tubing her?

My gut says that as long as she healthy other-wise, try keeping her hungry for longer and eventually (hopefully, anyway) she'll figure out that a bucket means milk.

Does she eat any calf starter pellets yet?  Maybe if you drench them in milk it'll help.

FWIW - I wouldn't try getting her to nurse from a bottle w/nipples anymore.  I don't know your history of bottle feeding, but when we had to do it we quickly changed to bucket feeding because it was way much easier and taught the calf to drink water more easily too.  Lessend up on the butt-bumping (his head to my behind!) as well.

Good luck and still, wow - can't believe the cow had 3 and all are still alive!!  Glad to hear mom was at least attentive to her, I would've thought she'd abandon her in a heartbeat.  How are the rest doing?


----------



## herfrds (Dec 8, 2010)

x2

Sounds like you did a great job.

My question is have you tried to give her back to the cow in a pen?

Have you stuck your finger in her mouth and tickled her tongue? I have done that and some calves have started sucking and a few didn't.
As DH always said to stupid to nurse.

Had a bottle calf that I shoved into a corner, straddled, held it's head and forced the nipple in the mouth and massaged the throat. Sometimes that gets them nursing sometimes not.

Getting her back on the cow might be the best thing.

One more question, did you give her some ProBios after the antibiotics? Her guts might not be working at full speed if all the good bacteria have been killed.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 8, 2010)

A polled Hereford calf that weighs only 45 lbs was most likely a preemie.  Some of those don't have a sucking reflex, and will require tubing for a long time.  The fact that she will chew on things is probably a good thing, and she may (I say MAY) learn to drink.  Some of them never do, and they do not usually have a good outcome.  It has been my experience that calves that have been tubed sometimes have injuries to their mouth from the tubing, and they resist drinking because of the pain.  

How much are you giving her?  at 45 lbs, she should not be getting a full dose.  I would recommend cutting her back to about a quart or so, twice a day, or maybe a pint per feeding 4X a day.  Be very careful when tubing, since it's very easy to overfill the stomach, and they will regurgitate liquid into their trachea and drown.  Good luck!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 8, 2010)

I had one that wouldn't nurse, had scours, etc.  I just got a big 60 cc syringe and syringed it into her mouth.  It gave her a taste of what she needed to eat, also got her used to swallowing it.

A couple of days of buttermilk, Jersey milk and some raw honey got her stomach full of probios and some nutrition and got her to associating swallowing with the contented feeling of a full belly.

She was up and nursing on her foster mom after two days of syringing.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 8, 2010)

...........


----------



## herfrds (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know what to tell you Ang.

She might just be one of those calves that never sucks.

Just a couple more thoughts from me.
Is it milk replacer you are offering her or have you milked the cow?
Yes I've milked a few of our Herefords. They were better tempered then my first milk cow. 

Maybe offer her some hay.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would just back her into a corner and put the nipple in her mouth and squeeze her mouth down on it repeatedly.  Sounds like she's not nursing because she lost that instict when she never did nurse the cow.  I'd stop tubing her. Surely going without milk for a day when she's in a warm basement won't hurt her.  I'd also stop with the peanutbutter. Just my $.02.  I'm sure you're frustrated as all get out...I would be.


----------



## glenolam (Dec 9, 2010)

Well - she licked the BBQ sauce at least! 

Sounds to me, too, like she's lost that instinct.  Will she take water at all or no liquids period?  I understand the fear of letting her go hungry only to have her crash because you did that...I, too, wouldn't let her go 24 hours without anything with her history.  

Funny she licked at BBQ sauce, but not molassess....

If she's nibbling at hay/some grain, maybe drizzle a little BBQ sauce (not spicy or a lot, obviously) and see if she eats more with that on it.  Once she gets the feel for the hay/grain, drench that with milk and the sauce.  Keep in mind I have no idea if that's a good or bad idea, but if she was interested in the towel maybe it will help her transition to other foods.

I hope she's wearing a diaper for your basement's sake!


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 9, 2010)

When I worked my way through college at UCD Vet Pathology, I necropsied a calf ( also a foal) with  similar synptoms  to yours ... It's brain was only about 1/4" thick all around with the hollow interior filled with fluid.  Not saying your calf has this condition, but could be, so not much hope for it's survival.  I would have veal for dinner.


----------



## john in wa (Dec 12, 2010)

How is that calf doing? Any luck getting it to nurse?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 13, 2010)

................


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 13, 2010)

...........


----------



## hcammack (Dec 13, 2010)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> and now she has found a bag that I have hanging in the basement......it has a strap hanging down.  She is sucking the strap and headbutting the bag.  Refused milk, dipped the strap in milk.........she ignores the strap.
> 
> sigh


What type of milk are you feeding her? Is she on MR? Pasteurized milk? Or have you been milking the mother or a milk cow? She may be adversely effected if she never got any colostrum at birth. 

Hope she starts eating more and stops being a little scritch.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 13, 2010)

............


----------



## hcammack (Dec 13, 2010)

Well hope she figures it out how old is she now? Thats weird it sounds like she is just repulsed by milk and water. 

Henry


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you tried buttermilk?  All the baby animals around here have always loved buttermilk...it would be worth a shot.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 14, 2010)

..............


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 22, 2010)

................


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 22, 2010)

I am so sorry!  All that work and she didn't make it.  I really wonder if she just  didn't have all her parts working properly to begin with.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like you did all you could possibly do.  I know it's hard to lose one, but sometimes it's just inevitable.  I have had several like yours that refused to suck, and the outcome has never been good.  Better luck next time.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 23, 2010)

How sad after all that work you put in, sounds like there was never going to be any other outcome. It will all be good with the next one


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm sorry...I've been following your story and hoping the lightbulb in her head would come on....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.  How frustrating and sad!


----------



## herfrds (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. It always hurts when you work so hard and lose that one.


----------



## glenolam (Dec 28, 2010)

You did a great job while you could!


----------

